# Cooking for one



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sure is a problem. I end up with fingerfoods.

Anyone else in this situation?

How do you cook? One pot full & eat it forever? Or...


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

My parents are going through this since it is just them eating now, and mom was so used to cooking for all of us. She cooks the big batch and then freezes what her and dad cant eat that night, so that on days she doesn't feel like cooking there are things around. Might work for you. :cowboy:


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I quite often will make larger serving meals two nights in a row, and then alternate the leftovers during the next few days. This seems to break up the monotony a bit, and if I don't have to think about cooking or meal planning every day, I can save myself some calories!

Example - I recently had a package of skinless, boneless chicken thighs that I cooked up all at once. I also had fresh broccoli and cauliflower on hand, so cut them up and cooked them. The second night, I sliced and cooked a one pound pork tenderloin. The next few nights I alternated the meat, and both the meat and vegies only needed to be warmed up.

I have become a very lazy cook!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

it took me quite a while to work this out. on my days off from work, i cook some kind of meat, say 3 chicken breasts, or 3 pork chops, or a salmon steak i cut in half. also bake 3 sweet potatoes (or squash, or whatever else i might want.) on the weeks when i am working 12 hours shifts, i also make a pot of soup that i divide out into individual dishes. then when i get ready to go to work all i have to do is put some frozen veggies along with the other stuff in a divided plate. a bottle of water and a piece of fruit and i am set. also no temptation to cheat because my meals are all ready and i can't say i don't have time. that's my most frequent eexcuse for not eating right.

i got really, really tired of making a big pot of something, then having to eat it for 4 or 5 days. i only know how to cook for 5. but this works good for me.


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Sundays are my big cooking day. I usually make a pot of soup or stew and freeze it in generous serving sizes with a label taped on top that's dated. 

Dinner Ideas:

chicken, kale and okra soup - practically no calories, totally warm and flavorful.

beef stew with potatoes, carrots and onions

lentil soup with kale or collards - for those days when you think you should be a vegetarian!

black bean soup - black beans and ham hocks served with lots of chopped fresh onion and a little light sour cream

These will keep for several months in the freezer and taste just fine. I just dump the frozen soup in a pot with a little water and heat on medium until ready. Serve any of these with a fresh salad and you're good to go!

Lunch Ideas: 

cheese and crackers and carrots
fruit flavored yogurt and cottage cheese - sounds totally gross but it's actually sweet and salty and high in protein
turkey with cranberry sauce and avocado and sprouts sandwich - no mayo keeps it low cal


Snacks - crunchy sprouts! Peas, Adzuki and other beans. totally yummy and good for you. Cheap to make on your own

Beaux


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Hey.. Went to Phoenix to my fav. bookstore - Half price Books. Found a great cookbook. Cooking for Two. The basic premis is not a lot of 1/2 can leftovers and/or eating the same thing forever or freezing it. 
Can't wait to start using it.

Thanks for your suggestions. 

I really love soups & one dish meals. Hopefully these ideas will get me on the right track of eating healthier rather than popcorn dinners.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

It's been a while since I was in that situation, but when I was, I would make a stew in a 20 + quart pot, eat what I wanted, and refrigerate. Next night, add something, anything. Same daily for a week or two. Never knew what would be added next. Chicken, fish, or mammal, any veggie was fair game. If taste wasn't so great, add spices. Was never the same twice, always enough for company, without cooking when I could be visiting.


----------

